
Introduction to Apache Thrift – EMAG TechLabs - hamid914
http://techlabs.emag.ro/introduction-to-apache-thrift/
======
hamid914
For macOS users who install thrift with HomeBrew, 8th line of MyAddServer.php
should be: define('THRIFT_PHP_LIB', '/usr/local/Cellar/thrift/0.9.3'); If
thrift module has been installed with `pip install thrift`, 5th line of
MyAddClient.py is not necessary. In 19th line of MyAddClient.py,
`MyFirstService` is not defined. It should be `AddService`.

